# Anyone else concerned by "Last FREE major update"?



## Brumbo (Oct 24, 2021)

I keep thinking about it, what if they make the Nook upgrade paid DLC? Things the game is severely missing as paid DLC, new animals, ECT. I'm probably just being irrational but is it just me? I'm very curious about what others think


----------



## NovariusHaze (Oct 24, 2021)

I’d assume it means like last update with a BUNCH of stuff. They probably will continue with more updates but it will be smaller and far apart. So example would be after the new major update they could do a small one in January that’s only for nook shop upgrades.


----------



## Brumbo (Oct 24, 2021)

I was thinking the same thing, but, wouldn't they just have said "Last Major Update"?


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Oct 24, 2021)

I wrote out it in this thread but in the Japanese version it didn't even say "last_ major free_ content update," it just said "last content update." No free. No major. Very definitive.

Which is weird then... Not sure why it's different from other languages.

edit: also I double checked and English said "last major free update" instead of "last free major update." Funny how the order of adjectives changes the meaning lol


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 24, 2021)

"Last free major update" heavily implies DLC. It probably means a lot of the updates from now on will be minor content updates.
Although...not to be greedy, but I do think we were promised more than this? I'm pretty sure I heard we would be getting 2 years worth of content updates, and we're almost 5 months away from March 2022.


----------



## ForgottenT (Oct 24, 2021)

Seems to be the last update  outright, and there won't  be any more DLC either.
" Happy Home Paradise! will be the first and only paid DLC expansion for the game and will hopefully add countless hours of enjoyment for the latest entry in the long-running franchise that has sold over 33 million units since its launch in 2020."








						Two Huge Animal Crossing: New Horizons Updates Launching In November, One Paid And One Free - IGN
					

Animal Crossing: New Horizons is not only getting a free version 2.0 update that brings with it the arrival of Brewster and his coffee shop The Roost, and Gyroids, but it is also receiving a paid DLC called Happy Home Paradise that will let you design villager's dream homes on a brand new...




					www.ign.com


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Oct 24, 2021)

Brumbo said:


> I keep thinking about it, what if they make the Nook upgrade paid DLC? Things the game is severely missing as paid DLC, new animals, ECT. I'm probably just being irrational but is it just me? I'm very curious about what others think



It may be just me but I feel like Nintendo is usually pretty good about not bogging down their first party games with too much paid DLC, at least for their most popular franchises. Amiibo villagers and their exclusive items don't really count imo since you can get these through other free methods and these physical accessories are actually worth money making them a little better than digital purchases imo (as well as for the fact they're easily shareable).


----------



## Enxssi (Oct 24, 2021)

ForgottenT said:


> Seems to be the last update  outright, and there won't  be any more DLC either.
> " Happy Home Paradise! will be the first and only paid DLC expansion for the game and will hopefully add countless hours of enjoyment for the latest entry in the long-running franchise that has sold over 33 million units since its launch in 2020."
> 
> 
> ...


That so? then "last free major content update" means the rest of the updates will be bug patches or QOL improvements if we're lucky.


----------



## Crowsie (Oct 24, 2021)

You know what? At this point, I don't really mind. This upcoming update brings my ACNH content wishlist up to, like, ~90%. I'm gonna miss little things here and there like Katie, Nookingtons, island tours, etc. I've already put hundreds of hours into this game so it's not like I was ever starving for content. AC games are standalone titles. Not MMOs or FTP/PTW gacha games that you'd expect to have constant updates. IMHO, I feel like some people have been spoiled by the steady stream of 'content' from games like Pocket Camp (I genuinely feel bad for the players who started with PC, it's a fun little mobage but it isn't the best rep for the series overall). 

Given how long the dev cycles for AC games tend to be, I can't imagine a game that brings back everything from NL + all of what we got for NH + all of the crap from Pocket Camp coming out until at least 2024, and even then I bet people would gripe for not being 'new' enough. I mean, New Leaf still exists. Pocket Camp is still squeezing heaps of money out of people with cutesy gambling. If you want features from the previous titles so bad, there's nothing keeping you from playing them. 

TLDR; The 2.0 update is a bit behind but it's far from too little too late. I think it'll round out the New Horizon's experience nicely. If we only get minor bugfixes from this point forward, I won't be mad.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Oct 24, 2021)

In my opinion "last free content update" has been proven, as in the same day, when version 2.0 will be released, paid DLC will be released too.
Content update is really big, comparing to everything we've got so far and addresses almost everything has been waited for.
As we've seen on Direct we will receive even more than been dug by data miners.

And if we compare size / content of paid DLC - which will come soon, we may understand how much content will costs. Then, I personally don't believe Nintendo will propose for example "paid upgrade of store" - so how much they will want for this? One dollar, one and half?


----------



## cocoacat (Oct 24, 2021)

I thought I read something that there will be no more paid DLC either? Not sure about that.

I feel like this is mostly it. We may get small patches to fix issues or introduce an item here or there, but nothing major, free or paid. At least for a long while... maybe another paid DLC if this one does well.

I have no problem with paid expansions as long as there's value in it. I enjoy the game so much that adding more content is great. I consider Happy Home Paradise worth its price considering how much we're getting.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 24, 2021)

Eh. They said that just because they followed it with the DLC announcement imo.

But I wouldn't be surprised if they did another DLC in the vein of Amiibo Festival, just another paid DLC to add more multiplayer content such as the board games and maybe even Tortimer's Island.


----------



## CL4P-L3K (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm not worried at all. I'm relieved. Paid DLC is the best way to get a bunch of new content. I highly suspect paid DLC will be offered in large packages, not pieced out into little upgrades. Paid DLC is the way to go.


----------



## Wickel (Oct 24, 2021)

i'm not worried because the 2.0 update is so big I'm totally OK with the game it is now.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 24, 2021)

Nintendo has confirmed to IGN that this’ll be the last update, period (paid or free). It’s unfortunate but oh well. I suppose the upcoming “updates” we might see are patches and perhaps holiday items.


----------



## azurill (Oct 24, 2021)

I’m not worried at all. I was wondering if it would be the last depending on how much was added in this update.  I think they did a great job with this update and as much as I would have liked more villager plots and mini games the game finally feels complete. Plus I think there are still things to discover with this update. Which furniture sets did return. They may have added some items to turkey day and toy day like they did for Halloween.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 24, 2021)

There's a possibility that they didn't show us everything in the trailer. Still if would be nice for QoL overhauls, a Nook upgrade, mini-games ect if they aren't in on this update.

Still it is kind of crazy that the game took an extra year and 7 months to finally be considered complete. We're all excited for the update, I am to, but that's really wild that it almost took two extra years to be complete. I just hope in their next game they give us the complete thing.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 24, 2021)

There seems to be some confusion with this sentence that Nintendo said in the AC direct. I think what they meant to say was this is the last "Free" update which means is that while it is the last major update they are not going to give up on the game. In a IGN article they did clarify that they will still support the game with "small" changes and updates, but they go on to say that they have "no plans" for another major update. I don't believe that, because remember Nintendo is a business. If the Happy Home Paradise Paid DLC sells really well they could see a lot of potential and they could release another paid update for the game. This could be either good or really bad depending how long people will still keep playing the game over the years or at the very least until the next mainline AC game comes out.


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 24, 2021)

considering how far above my expectations nintendo went with this upcoming update, i honestly don't mind that this is the last major update we're getting! obviously big exciting updates have to come to an end at some point, so the fact that we got almost two years in before it stopped is enough for me. I'd rather they focused their efforts on potential future titles or something else, than constantly working towards huge updates - as much as I'd love a few more things to be added in. and as for paid DLC, like others have said nintendo confirmed that HHP is going to be the only one for NH so there's no concerns there - but to be fair, if they had released anything else with the same value for money (imo) as HHP appears to have i'd be happy to pay to unlock more content in the future


----------



## Hsn97 (Oct 24, 2021)

I’ve said from day one that the “Free DLC” name tag insinuates that at some point there’ll be paid DLC. And when you look at other games like The Sims, it’s easy to see why more game producers are going down this route. I’ve always said that I wouldn’t be surprised if Nintendo started to charge for small DLC packs like building upgrades, item packs, villager packs etc. And the thing is people will buy it. So Nintendo really has nothing to loose.


----------



## Edge (Oct 24, 2021)

As long as paid dlc brings substantial features I wouldn’t mind Nintendo making more. I think it’s their missed opportunity that they won’t.
The only other thing that I could see being added is like another round of new Welcome Amiibo series cards, but I don’t think this is likely.


----------



## Mutti (Oct 24, 2021)

Sadly i think it is the last update with multiple features added, in future im guessing we will get basic updates of new holiday furniture or bug fixes, it seems too soon to be doing this sort of thing.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 24, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> There's a possibility that they didn't show us everything in the trailer. Still if would be nice for QoL overhauls, a Nook upgrade, mini-games ect if they aren't in on this update.
> 
> Still it is kind of crazy that the game took an extra year and 7 months to finally be considered complete. We're all excited for the update, I am to, but that's really wild that it almost took two extra years to be complete. I just hope in their next game they give us the complete thing.


I hate to sound like that "guy" but I sometimes wonder if all this content would've been available since launch day people would still play the game and would not have given up on it like they did throughout 2021 up until we got the big update. It is strange how they took a long while to make the game and when it came out everyone enjoyed but over time everyone noticed that a lot of stuff was missing. You can make the argument that because the pandemic caused a disruption their plans that they did want to release all this content separate, but because of that they had to like combined all the content into one huge update and thats what they showed in the AC direct. 

Don't get me wrong and I have to say this before anyone takes what I say out of context, I am happy that there is much more new content and the game is going to get improved, but still part of me wonders if all of this could've been in the game day one and maybe the pacing would not have been this bad.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 24, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I hate to sound like that "guy" but I sometimes wonder if all this content would've been available since launch day people would still play the game and would not have given up on it like they did throughout 2021 up until we got the big update. It is strange how they took a long while to make the game and when it came out everyone enjoyed but over time everyone noticed that a lot of stuff was missing. You can make the argument that because the pandemic caused a disruption their plans that they did want to release all this content separate, but because of that they had to like combined all the content into one huge update and thats what they showed in the AC direct.
> 
> Don't get me wrong and I have to say this before anyone takes what I say out of context, I am happy that there is much more new content and the game is going to get improved, but still part of me wonders if all of this could've been in the game day one and maybe the pacing would not have been this bad.



I know I would have stuck with it if they didn't do what they did.
I am sure the pandemic played a role. Things probably dropped slower because of it. Launch content would have been pre-pandemic.
The reason I think on why they took a long time to make the game however, was because they were remaking all the graphics and animation. Also how they had to create and code the whole crafting system which was the main feature of the game along with terraforming. (I think the next AC will have the same graphics) I also think that is part of the reason why there was as much missing in the base game. Not to mention, the push for Nintendo Online.
I am really glad it appears to be a full game (from what I imagine after seeing the direct) with the update drop. (Even fuller if you get the DLC). However I would expect better handling with the next AC game since they have more premade items to throw in from the start now.


----------



## your local goomy (Oct 24, 2021)

I don't mean to be the party pooper here, but I can't help but think about what NH is missing now that it's pretty much confirmed that this will be the last update. Really my heart just aches for the villagers that are still stuck on the Gamecube and considering that there most likely won't be a series 6 of amiibo cards, I'll just have to hope that the next installment will bring more back. That, and I'm really hoping Gracie will see some kind of return. At this point 2.0 is just sorta bittersweet to me.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 24, 2021)

It's hard to say. The English version said "major update", while in Japan they said "update". An IGN report confirmed with Nintendo though that they would continue to make small adjustments to the game... I think they're basically saying don't expect a v3.0 or a another Direct or something as big as v2... Small updates like v2.1 are very much still coming, especially since they have to keep giving us holidays every couple months


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 24, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> There's a possibility that they didn't show us everything in the trailer. Still if would be nice for QoL overhauls, a Nook upgrade, mini-games ect if they aren't in on this update.
> 
> Still it is kind of crazy that the game took an extra year and 7 months to finally be considered complete. We're all excited for the update, I am to, but that's really wild that it almost took two extra years to be complete. I just hope in their next game they give us the complete thing.



I hope so too. Was really not going to buy the next one had they not made some major updates to NH. I am honestly still hesitant about getting it. Seeing how many people bought the game even without this big update, who knows if they will take into consideration what made people upset with NH or if they think they can make another game with drip fed content. Seeing how they handled the amiibo cards fiasco too also gives me little faith in them, which I’m sad about considering I really highly of the company before NH (which was naive of me since it is a business and they all want to make as much money as possible and money comes first).

While I am extremely happy with HHP, I am not a fan of paid dlc for AC. I have no income so would hope the game would offer what NL did for free and then maybe anything extra like collab furniture be paid dlc it they felt they need to go that route. Requiring a paid subscription for some content that was free in NL like being able to use and upload qr codes was already asking a lot for me, though thankfully a year subscription was at a reasonable price and the time i need to renew it is sometime after my birthday.

I am really happy with the update (or at least what the video showed so far and personally am okay about it being the last major update in spite wishing for Gracie still, being able to customize furniture with clothes, bulk buying, etc (i still have small hope for some surprises in the update that may include those); am going to wait until i play it before i form a full opinion on it).


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 24, 2021)

I wouldn't be surprised if the Nooklings just don't update their store at all at this point. This really seems like the update to have done it.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 24, 2021)

I was a little worried as well. Though, I think if paid DLC were released, I may get it, depending on what it is and what it costs. For instance, I'd be interested in a minigame being added similar to desert island escape, especially if it contained prize items.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 24, 2021)

@RoxasFan20 I never 'gave up' on any of the other AC games when they had everything from the getgo. Sure I might had experienced everything within a shorter time frame. But that time frame is of my own choice and control and I wouldn't be waiting around until Nintendo decided to churn it out.

If someone decides to burn themselves out in a week and experience it all, that is on them. I take my time with games, but it's on my own time and not some artificial padded timing. That was my issue with the dripfeed. Like at this point, I'm not even really foaming at the mouth to experience the new content. That's not to say that I won't play it (and on release patch) as I will, but the enthusiasm I had when the game was new on launch and now is different.

@Dunquixote Yeah there may be stuff in the update they didn't reveal in the trailer. Like they said they had more vegetables for us to grow than what they showed. So there will probably be a lot more content they just didn't show up. And I hope that's the case because there's a lot of little things the other games had that gave the series so much charm. Like having villagers interact to you playing instruments is a really cute and easy to implement gesture.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 24, 2021)

Until now, Nintendo has always maintained there was more stuff coming, even though they were secretive about the details. I think them choosing to call this the last update was deliberate and was their way of saying not to expect much else.

There's plenty of valid reasons to criticize the update format they took with this game. If this is the end though, I think they eventually got most of what people wanted into the game. There are a few things still missing, but considering how limited 1.0 started, the game has come a long way, and I am alright with them calling it finished now.


----------



## your local goomy (Oct 24, 2021)

I honestly think that it would have been better for them to release this update in smaller batches. I know things have been crazy and I have no idea how game development works, but this really feels like they said "here's your update, now stop complaining," and used the whole "last major update" thing to just basically tell fans to shut up. I'm enjoying the game, but this is definitely a new trend with AC, like the New Leaf Welcome Amiibo thing was (Though NL was a complete game on its own, NH...not so much.) I hope the next installment is a complete game on day 1.


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 24, 2021)

It simply means it is the last MAJOR update that will be free. Any future updates will only add small bits of content, or are just bug fixes. Any new MAJOR update would be paid DLC. And as long as its reasonably priced and adds substantial content, what's the problem with that?

We're basically getting two massive "2.0" updates on November 5. One free, one paid.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 24, 2021)

your local goomy said:


> I honestly think that it would have been better for them to release this update in smaller batches. I know things have been crazy and I have no idea how game development works, but this really feels like they said "here's your update, now stop complaining," and used the whole "last major update" thing to just basically tell fans to shut up. I'm enjoying the game, but this is definitely a new trend with AC, like the New Leaf Welcome Amiibo thing was (Though NL was a complete game on its own, NH...not so much.) I hope the next installment is a complete game on day 1.



I can definitely understand how it can be interpreted that way, but I personally think it's less about quieting the fanbase and more about the company getting back on schedule. 

I'm speculating here, but I think the game has been largely behind schedule since it released. It was supposed to come out in 2019 and was delayed, then the pandemic happened and likely messed with the update schedule further. I think there's a decent chance everything was supposed to be done by November 2021 anyway and they missed a lot deadlines along the way for various reasons. Rather than keep stretching it out, releasing everything now puts them closer to their original timeline and they can go back to work on other projects as they were planning. That's just my theory, though.


----------



## Snek (Oct 24, 2021)

In the dark corner of my mind I always knew that Nintendo would start making paid DLC. The free content updates we've been getting so far are just content that we've already paid for. Its no surprise that they would start doing this. As for the Nooks...this game describes how you, the player, go to a _deserted _island and build your life there. If the island gets too developed it would go against what Nintendo wanted: you living on a deserted island. Yes, I hate that we'll have Nook's Cranny until the next mainline AC game but thats just what I've accepted now. The only thing I can see is the Nooks getting one more upgrade, but thats it.


----------



## mocha. (Oct 24, 2021)

I have no idea what Nintendo constitutes as 'major' but I'd love to see Nook upgrades included in free updates - it looks as though the empty space leading to upstairs was left there intentionally to hint at an expansion? I guess we'll have to wait and see but I was a little disappointed. In my opinion games should either be free and include paid DLC or you should just pay 1 price for the full version of a game.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 24, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the Nooklings just don't update their store at all at this point. This really seems like the update to have done it.


There’s just no reason for the store to update. We don’t need more variations now that we can customize via Cyrus and Reese, and we don’t need space for vendors now that we have Harv’s plaza. It’s fine.


----------



## Brumbo (Oct 24, 2021)

I never liked how this was like, an "update game" (dunno what else to call it) 
I thought this game would at least have similar content to NL or at least CF but it just doesn't. 
There's a part of me that's saying they fixed a lot of my problems but the other half of me is saying, why did I even buy this game? What new did it bring to the table? Crafting? Like I'm so torn. There's still problems with the game I don't think they can fix, the size of the island being extremely small, villagers being so boring and other stuff I can't think of (just woke up lol). 
I was starving for content so quickly and I just brute forced my way though and didn't really enjoy it.... I was hoping for something new not something less, I mean the graphics are nice but.... I mean I'm pretty sure most of us played New Leaf and that game wasn't all that charming looking lol
What new did this game bring, or IS brining that would give it a reason to be a separate game? 
(Not counting HHP)
Sorry if this just seems like complaining I'm mostly just asking for answers and rationality cuz I usually jump the gun with stuff like this lol

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2021

Also I really don't trust Nintendo I never have so that's probably playing a big part in these concerns


----------



## Hylian Spectre (Oct 24, 2021)

I can see it being as it was stated. Aside from major bug fixes, they are done with all DLC going forward for the game, paid or otherwise. The way that this Direct was laid out was also indicative of a sort of _final harah_. They just kept the updates coming, while in past Directs they tended to add only a few things. To me, it was kinda' like Ninty's way of saying "screw it, here's the stuff. Shut up now" lol.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm not concerned. The game is complete. It's at where it was supposed to be last year. What else do I need?


----------



## Brumbo (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm usually a person that HATES DLC but I think HHP is a great deal (24 dollars not the Nintendo subscription package that sucks lol) considering that HHD was 40 dollars with less content and took up a LOT of space I think this DLC is a steal for me, not trying to downplay whatever financial situation you or anyone here has (Trust me I get it I really genuinely do) I just think what they're offering is fair and from what I've seen in this thread other people have said that this will be the ONLY paid DLC so I'm not too sour on it. If it wasn't the only one that'd be concerning too because.... WTF else would they even add?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 24, 2021)

I thought that implied paid DLC only moving forward, but the gaming media has clarified this with Nintendo and Nintendo says that HHP is the only paid DLC they are going to release. Hearing that was, in a way, almost more upsetting because it sounds like Nintendo is pretty much dropping support for this game. 2.0 + HHP feels like it's finally making NH a complete feeling game, what it should've been at release, so I was looking forward to seeing what else might come out, especially because we're probably a lot of years away from another AC game.


----------



## Brumbo (Oct 24, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I hate to sound like that "guy" but I sometimes wonder if all this content would've been available since launch day people would still play the game and would not have given up on it like they did throughout 2021
> 
> but still part of me wonders if all of this could've been in the game day one and maybe the pacing would not have been this bad.


Whenever the next game comes out, I don't see myself buying it for a while I've bought almost every AC game on release and whatever the next one is I don't think I will considering how this game was handled. Especially out the gate being so hellbent on the player buying online (Wild some people don't have 80 dollars to drop like that crazy concept am I right guys ) and with the lack of content I can easily imagine them doing this again. I really can again, might just be my bias against Nintendo but I wouldn't be surprised. I dropped the game for a while and during that time I made textures for ACGC, I can't even make clothes in NH because of that weird smoothing **** they have.... (That's just me nitpicking but still, why would they ever add that it's so inconsistent LOL)

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2021



DJStarstryker said:


> I thought that implied paid DLC only moving forward, but the gaming media has clarified this with Nintendo and Nintendo says that HHP is the only paid DLC they are going to release. Hearing that was, in a way, almost more upsetting because it sounds like Nintendo is pretty much dropping support for this game. 2.0 + HHP feels like it's finally making NH a complete feeling game, what it should've been at release, so I was looking forward to seeing what else might come out, especially because we're probably a lot of years away from another AC game.


Exactly like.... Anything new? Cool, new furniture but.... Anything? Terraforming is cool I guess and I really don't like crafting so they just aren't going to add something else? I mean damn at least give us another collab or SOMETHING


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 24, 2021)

Brumbo said:


> I'm usually a person that HATES DLC but I think HHP is a great deal (24 dollars not the Nintendo subscription package that sucks lol) considering that HHD was 40 dollars with less content and took up a LOT of space I think this DLC is a steal for me, not trying to downplay whatever financial situation you or anyone here has (Trust me I get it I really genuinely do) I just think what they're offering is fair and from what I've seen in this thread other people have said that this will be the ONLY paid DLC so I'm not too sour on it. If it wasn't the only one that'd be concerning too because.... WTF else would they even add?


Anything else that could be added after this update and DLC, would be better off in a new game where it will have more of an opportunity to be enjoyed by players, where it could be more fleshed out, and where it could be a main or a defined feature of the game. IMHO.
I do think the next game has a really good opportunity to be a game liked by fans of the series. For one, they won't have to redo all the graphics again so that is kinda "a head start" that New Horizons didn't have. It leaves more room or time in working on other stuff.
Thinking back on New Horizons, Pokemon came to mind. There was an argument out there about the reason why not all the pokemon were available in game, and one of them was because they were redoing the graphics and the team logically just wouldn't have enough time to do the graphics and animations of all the hundreds upon hundreds of monsters while developing a story ect ect. Eventually they had paid DLC to help with the monster availability problem. But my point is, I just have higher, not hyped, hopes for the next AC game because I would think or hope they would just use the same graphics from New Horizons. I mean there really isn't a reason to redo them... and they just spent all this time and energy making them... esp a bunch for the DLC at the end of the game. It will save energy and time to where other things can be worked on. Perhaps next time paid DLC will have items that aren't just redone popular older items from previous games and new content. Maybe next time the paid DLC will be new content + new items. And maybe next time villagers and items will be more interactive.


----------



## Pig-Pen (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm not concerned by it being the last major "free" update as it looks to be pretty significant. And I have zero problem paying for additional content in the future if any is released. And I suspect, that if they get some good sales numbers that perhaps we will see more in the future? maybe? As we all know, Nintendo loves making money.


----------



## Brumbo (Oct 24, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Anything else that could be added after this update and DLC, would be better off in a new game where it will have more of an opportunity to be enjoyed by players, where it could be more fleshed out, and where it could be a main or a defined feature of the game. IMHO.
> I do think the next game has a really good opportunity to be a game liked by fans of the series. For one, they won't have to redo all the graphics again so that is kinda "a head start" that New Horizons didn't have. It leaves more room or time in working on other stuff.
> Thinking back on New Horizons, Pokemon came to mind. There was an argument out there about the reason why not all the pokemon were available in game, and one of them was because they were redoing the graphics and the team logically just wouldn't have enough time to do the graphics and animations of all the hundreds upon hundreds of monsters while developing a story ect ect. Eventually they had paid DLC to help with the monster availability problem. But my point is, I just have higher, not hyped, hopes for the next AC game because I would think or hope they would just use the same graphics from New Horizons. I mean there really isn't a reason to redo them... and they just spent all this time and energy making them... esp a bunch for the DLC at the end of the game. It will save energy and time to where other things can be worked on. Perhaps next time paid DLC will have items that aren't just redone popular older items from previous games and new content. Maybe next time the paid DLC will be new content + new items. And maybe next time villagers and items will be more interactive.


Ohhhh yeah that's a nice point, I just won't buy it if they're going to do the same thing with this game with the updates.... I really wish they were more vocal about everything, like if they had issues and ECT. I would understand that more and would have less complaints, maybe they were vocal about it somewhere and it's just not in English?


----------



## RollingAntony (Oct 24, 2021)

Why should I be concerned? Aside from all the "confusing" wording on what "last" update means for NH, the game will get a meaty "final" free update and an extremely good paid DLC that is basically an own game with connections to the main game. The amount of content the game offers is unreal and it's only going to get even more big and we don't even know how much is there for the upcoming update (and even if we assume there's nothing else aside from the direct and prerelease media, it's nuts).

I mean, there are still people out there throwing around the ridiculous claim that only now NH will be a "complete" game (which by the way, has completely lost any meaning), so no matter what was added via free updates or paid DLC (or stealthy paid DLC such as the amiibos ala New Leaf), people wouldn't be happy anyways.

While of course, as a videogame fan I'm sad there won't be more updates, I understand a company is not my personal satisfaction machine and I actually think it's great they outright said it was the "last" update, because it's the kind of communication fans have been whining about since release. It's basically Nintendo's way of saying "it's over, go enjoy the game or enjoy other games or go touch some grass".


----------



## Rosch (Oct 24, 2021)

My major concern are the multiplayer minigames. I am fine without the tropical fruits and the other missing NPCs or crossover amiibos, but multiplayer is one of the greatest features of New Leaf and I'm disappointed that there was not a single hint of it in the Direct. I'm still optimistic that it'll come someday.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Oct 24, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> There’s just no reason for the store to update. We don’t need more variations now that we can customize via Cyrus and Reese, and we don’t need space for vendors now that we have Harv’s plaza. It’s fine.


That was exactly my thinking, actually. I'm not bothered by it. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Brumbo (Oct 24, 2021)

Lady Timpani said:


> That was exactly my thinking, actually. I'm not bothered by it. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I mean, maybe for you two, but, I don't have any items at all 
I don't have the bells to spend 100k+ on the "expensive" item, and the other items are almost always repeats I barely have anything after putting in so many hours, in NL with the upgrade I got a nice selection and I got it quick 
I don't have the time to trade with people 
I don't want to rely on others for that kind of thing when the other games already had it
ALSO
The upgrades are cute

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2021



RollingAntony said:


> Why should I be concerned? Aside from all the "confusing" wording on what "last" update means for NH, the game will get a meaty "final" free update and an extremely good paid DLC that is basically an own game with connections to the main game. The amount of content the game offers is unreal and it's only going to get even more big and we don't even know how much is there for the upcoming update (and even if we assume there's nothing else aside from the direct and prerelease media, it's nuts).
> 
> I mean, there are still people out there throwing around the ridiculous claim that only now NH will be a "complete" game (which by the way, has completely lost any meaning), so no matter what was added via free updates or paid DLC (or stealthy paid DLC such as the amiibos ala New Leaf), people wouldn't be happy anyways.
> 
> While of course, as a videogame fan I'm sad there won't be more updates, I understand a company is not my personal satisfaction machine and I actually think it's great they outright said it was the "last" update, because it's the kind of communication fans have been whining about since release. It's basically Nintendo's way of saying "it's over, go enjoy the game or enjoy other games or go touch some grass".


I'm concerned in the sense of, the FREE notion, other paid things that game might need is what I meant. Other users have said that Nintendo told IGN that HHP is the only paid DLC which I didn't know. I like how they're handling HHP, but, I don't trust Nintendo they're very greedy which is where my concerns are.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o (Oct 24, 2021)

Were supposed to get more small free updates. But they made it sound like we would get more paid content. I was told that they wouldn't be anymore dlc from somthing my friend read but I'm hoping for 1 more large update b4 they walk away form this game and start on the next one.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Oct 25, 2021)

I personally believe it’s over. Major content has been added in free as well as in paid update. It looks, like everything has been given what we may spot in earlier iterations of Animal Crossing games.
Sure, we may say – there are many missing features, like amount of villagers, missing some mechanics, buildings, etc. But for now, we will have only things been invented so far – merged into one single game.
Releasing those prior to Christmas is a clever decision – may encourage existing players to stick with a game for longer and tempting new customers to buy it.
What major content could be added, keeping the same style of the game?
New island with Animal Crossing Racing? Animal Crossing Breath of The Wild? Animal Crossing Pokemon Hunter? Don’t think so.
Not expecting anything from other farming games, like having animals, pets – or exploring mines, as it will not serve any purposes and would change idea of the game itself.
Honestly, I never believed – and it looks, I was wrong – Nintendo will create ultimate version of Animal Crossing, as I suspected they may want to release another anytime soon. I was suspected, they may re-create-re-design original one, with better textures or revive ACNL – but now, they gave everything is possible (in their way).
I don’t really believe, they may admit – and say at some point, we were wrong – and now, we will give a chance to increase size of the main island, x2, x4, x8 – because we understood, it’s not enough space for everything you may want to achieve.


----------



## empressbethie (Oct 25, 2021)

I think we'll get a good indication if this is the end if they permanently patch in the holidays. 

Otherwise, they're going to have to do little updates a few times a year, just with the holidays, a couple of new items and maybe some bug fixes. Or leave the game without Toy Day, Halloween, Festivale.... but I think they know they'd be inviting pitchforks to Nintendo HQ if they did that.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Oct 25, 2021)

empressbethie said:


> I think we'll get a good indication if this is the end if they permanently patch in the holidays.
> 
> Otherwise, they're going to have to do little updates a few times a year, just with the holidays, a couple of new items and maybe some bug fixes. Or leave the game without Toy Day, Halloween, Festivale.... but I think they know they'd be inviting pitchforks to Nintendo HQ if they did that.



This is / was a valid point. If the update(s) meant to be the last one, I'm expecting all holidays should be freed. I would accept idea for holidays to be repetitive, but re-inventing wheel over and over will not bring anything major, and there is no reason to update holidays over and over, just to prove "we are still updating your game".
I would say more, I would prefer to have same holidays over and over instead of time locking them, and make players dependable on their future good will and in worst case scenario leave players without holidays at all.


----------



## JammerHammer (Oct 25, 2021)

Romaki said:


> But I wouldn't be surprised if they did another DLC in the vein of Amiibo Festival, just another paid DLC to add more multiplayer content such as the board games and maybe even Tortimer's Island.


If they made the arcade machines functional with multiplayer functionality and locked it behind a $15 pay wall, I am pretty sure most of us would buy that no questions asked.


----------



## xara (Oct 26, 2021)

i’m not _worried_ per-say, but i’m definitely a little bit bummed that it seems like some stuff i was hoping for, such as dr. shrunk, other missing npcs (katie, blanca, gracie and more), minigames, etc won’t be making it into new horizons after all. now don’t get me wrong, i’m ecstatic about and grateful for the new update and all that it’s bringing, but i definitely would’ve loved to see all of the other missing npcs again. oh well. 

i personally wouldn’t mind some more paid DLC down the line, or even sporadic smaller updates, but if this upcoming update is it for new features and characters, then i’m content. we’re getting way more amazing content than i even thought possible — content that’ll definitely keep me occupied for a while, which is all i can ask for. some more content one day, even if small, would be great, but i’m content either way. :’)


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 26, 2021)

So that means no Gracie sets, Nook shop upgrades or Club Tortimer?

What else did New Leaf have that we don't have now?


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 26, 2021)

I have read the interviews and Ninten comments, and I am totally on board the “this is it” wagon.  I think we will get small updates a la spring/summer 2021 that unlock holidays and add an item or two, but to me, Nintendo is clear nothing major will be coming to ACNH.

As others above mentioned, the lack of more multiplayer mechanics is puzzling, given that the Switch relies heavily on this, but that is something I can live without.  I don’t care that much about Cranny upgrades or Gracie, especially since I see Harv’s Island Redux as the replacement for these.  It’s sad to see so many fans upset about the lack of inclusion of these things, but at the end of the day, this is ACNH and not ACNL2.  We were never guaranteed to get every single ACNL feature back in a new title.  That said, I see the next AC title going back to its roots as a town builder with ACNH design functionality— that is my guess, anyway.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 26, 2021)

One of the prominent Nintendo leakers who predicted many of the things that came true in the update is saying just new items and holidays going forward


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449031973998051332


----------



## QueenOpossum (Oct 26, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> @RoxasFan20 I never 'gave up' on any of the other AC games when they had everything from the getgo. Sure I might had experienced everything within a shorter time frame. But that time frame is of my own choice and control and I wouldn't be waiting around until Nintendo decided to churn it out.
> 
> If someone decides to burn themselves out in a week and experience it all, that is on them. I take my time with games, but it's on my own time and not some artificial padded timing. That was my issue with the dripfeed. Like at this point, I'm not even really foaming at the mouth to experience the new content. That's not to say that I won't play it (and on release patch) as I will, but the enthusiasm I had when the game was new on launch and now is different.



The issue that Nintendo sees with that - as well as other companies - is the one and done method leads to less discussion.

I'm going to use TV because thats an easy frame of reference for me. Netflix always drops their content with the *full season* at a time. Many people binge it - so theres a bunch of articles *all at once*, and discussion, and then...*2 weeks later, its done. No more discussion (AKA free advertising)*. Compared to a *weekly release* - every week theres articles about that episode, and whats next. And people message their friends, and talk at work, etc etc. "Did you see what happened? Whats gonna happen next week?" etc etc. *Often viewing numbers go up every week as people tell their friends to tune in or people want to know what everyone is talking about.

(Obviously Netflix prefers their all-at-once model, but its a big debate between consumers who prefer to binge on their schedule and the fact that most of the other streamers do weekly releases (Hulu, Amazon Prime, etc.)*

Its the same with video games. Every time Animal Crossing does an update, Polygon and Kotaku and AnimalCrossingWorld etc etc etc write articles and people text their friends about the new things and post on Instagram with new features...*Free advertising*. With games, it also has a few other benefits - longer to work on specific features and player feedback on what they like/is important to them (like the changes to the Bunny day spawn rates).

Business is a tug of war between what is best for the consumer and what is best for the company. You may not want your experience to be effected by Nintendo (and most companies) wanting free advertising...but thats how big companies work nowadays.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 26, 2021)

Am I a little bit unhappy there won't be any more fresh content updates coming to ACNH? Absolutely.

But I've put well over 100 hours into the game, my friends who have the game have put 2-300+ hours into it... so in no way do I feel like we got shorted by Nintendo. ACNH is a fantastic game, had some free updates for a year or so, and while I only play off and on now, can't really complain with what we got.


----------



## Brumbo (Oct 26, 2021)

QueenOpossum said:


> The issue that Nintendo sees with that - as well as other companies - is the one and done method leads to less discussion.
> 
> I'm going to use TV because thats an easy frame of reference for me. Netflix always drops their content with the *full season* at a time. Many people binge it - so theres a bunch of articles *all at once*, and discussion, and then...*2 weeks later, its done. No more discussion (AKA free advertising)*. Compared to a *weekly release* - every week theres articles about that episode, and whats next. And people message their friends, and talk at work, etc etc. "Did you see what happened? Whats gonna happen next week?" etc etc. *Often viewing numbers go up every week as people tell their friends to tune in or people want to know what everyone is talking about.
> 
> ...


Yeah but look at how long people played ACNL and all the older games, people STILL talk about and play them 
I get what you're saying, but, if that's their goal it doesn't really make a lot of sense. If you have a great game people will talk about it.


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

Brumbo said:


> Yeah but look at how long people played ACNL and all the older games, people STILL talk about and play them
> I get what you're saying, but, if that's their goal it doesn't really make a lot of sense. If you have a great game people will talk about it.


Businessmen, even game company businessmen, don't go out of their way to make great products these days. They go out of their way to make _profitable_ products. There's a key difference to that. "Great" is subjective. Profit can be more easily managed and calculated.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Oct 27, 2021)

Brumbo said:


> Yeah but look at how long people played ACNL and all the older games, people STILL talk about and play them
> I get what you're saying, but, if that's their goal it doesn't really make a lot of sense. If you have a great game people will talk about it.



New Leaf sold just under 13 million in its lifetime, with the 3DS itself selling about 75 million.

New Horizons sold over 32 million (more than double) in less than two years. The switch itself has sold about 90 million.

Over 1/3rd of switch owners have NH, compared to like, 20% of 3DS users. ACNH is the second best selling switch title - beating out Mario, Zelda, Smash, and even Pokemon. (Pokemon is the BIGGEST media franchise in the world). (ACNL was the 6th best selling 3DS title).

ACNH was huge for the series. Previously, it was much more niche.


----------



## Faux (Oct 27, 2021)

Brumbo said:


> Yeah but look at how long people played ACNL and all the older games, people STILL talk about and play them
> I get what you're saying, but, if that's their goal it doesn't really make a lot of sense. If you have a great game people will talk about it.



People played it religiously because it was the best for its time.  Maybe to some people, it still is and will always be.  Either way, NL is also easily accessible to almost everyone now due to the prices of the 3DS vs the Switch, and 3DS carts to Switch game prices.

Also, it's important to note that NL had a huge update right before the death of Nintendo acknowledging the game exists.  The WA update brought back a ton of people, and brought enough content that people stayed for awhile.

Once the 2.0 update drops, give NH several years.
I guarantee you that the same people willing to keep playing NL for 9 years to now are going to find the same playability in NH, unless the ONLY thing that kept them playing was the multiplayer games, because frankly, that's the biggest difference in NH and NL at this point post 2.0 update.

Everyone getting burnout on NH is very likely because we've never been in this social situation.  We've never been in a worldwide pandemic like this where the only thing to do is stay home, or go to work, or go to school.  We're gaming more now than we had the freedom to when NL came out ( as a generic whole ).
So yeah, of COURSE you're going to hear a lot of people saying they're bored.

These situations just are not comparable and people need to stop pretending they are.
NH is a good game.  Everyone and their mom who keeps pulling the whole *but New Leaf had-- *needs to get over the fact this game is not New Leaf Rebooted, it's New Horizons.  A new game.  It's not a repeat and expansion upon NL.  It is literally its own thing, like every other game in the franchise has been.  Things get added, things get dropped.  That's the reality of life.

/sorry for the rant, I just get really tired of seeing these takes and this might have come off topic from your initial post, but wowie zowie.......


----------



## Akeath (Oct 27, 2021)

Honestly, I feel like I could want "more, more more" forever. But Nintendo doesn't have the resources or time to put endless money, ingenuity, and effort into one project. And I think it's okay if they are trying to profit off all the work and effort they put into creating this game. I don't begrudge them that, and I don't begrudge their constantly looking toward the next big project, whatever that happens to be. That's how they stay viable as a company and that's how all the people they employ can make a living creating video games. I have nearly 700 hours on this game, which is really a huge amount of value per dollar spent even before taking into account the 2.0 updates and the DLC.
At the end of the day I think New Horizons is a cute, clever, imaginative game that balances well between having things Animal Crossing is known for and adding fresh things so that the game has its own flavor. They wanted the game to be a cohesive journey and so they had to choose one fork in the path over another to make it into a journey worth going on. With 30 million fans it's a give in that not everyone would have chosen that same fork in the road if they'd had the option. There are still some things that I'm a bit dissapointed that they aren't going to include - like models for diving creatures. But in a way, it's freeing to be able to stop hoping for particular things to be added month after month and instead just accept that this is what the game is and put my energy into enjoying what the game does do well.


----------



## allainah (Oct 27, 2021)

Honestly I think everyone has their own opinion? and at the end of the day we're all kind of stubborn and trying to convince someone to agree with our side of the argument. Then they're doing the same thing. It's an endless cycle. Who cares. Why are we writing novels of arguments.
I will buy the new DLC because I think it looks nioce.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 27, 2021)

QueenOpossum said:


> New Leaf sold just under 13 million in its lifetime, with the 3DS itself selling about 75 million.
> 
> New Horizons sold over 32 million (more than double) in less than two years. The switch itself has sold about 90 million.
> 
> ...


Covid played a huge factor in that. If it weren't for lockdown we don't know how well it would had sold or if people would had been so lenient on them and their barebone launch. I think people forget about that because I was working like crazy through all of that time and so I didn't need a game to fill in a time gap. So I rarely picked the game up as much as I did the previous entries.



Faux said:


> Once the 2.0 update drops, give NH several years.
> I guarantee you that the same people willing to keep playing NL for 9 years to now are going to find the same playability in NH, unless the ONLY thing that kept them playing was the multiplayer games, because frankly, that's the biggest difference in NH and NL at this point post 2.0 update.


If NH had this content since launch or dropped it evenly through the year/7months I don't think so many people would've had an issue. It did feel like early access for the game. It's cool that a lot of people enjoyed it for what it is, but a lot also wanted more that they knew was coming from datamines as early as 2020. So I don't know if they were done or just sitting on them or what.

The game has such a divide though. You can be on one side or the other and dislike the other group, but you can't ignore how divided we are/were. When this update comes it will definitely lessen the gap. A lot of this stuff coming in the newest and possibly last update are a lot of the things I wanted from the beginning. Like villager visits is something simple that I feel could had been implement so much earlier. But we are getting it opposed to never, so I am glad for that.

And there are things they stated they didn't show in the trailer. So it will be fun to experience those secrets to. Whether they are big or small and I'm going to try to stay away from spoilers so I can actually experience it spoil free.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Oct 30, 2021)

Not concerned because its the last update we will be getting period. Nintendo has confirmed this. They aren't going to support the game after November 5th it sounds like. Do I want more? Eh, kind of but at the same time I'm very happy and grateful for what's to come on November 5th.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Oct 30, 2021)

well, it's the last major update, forever. I'm now sad about it, even though I haven't even played v.2 yet. gosh I'm disappointed. I would've liked even paid DLC after this update. I hope they still make updates though, because this one is so MAJOR I hope they still have room to make minor updates every now and again. not adding like 2 items, maybe some sets occasionally, or new villagers maybe? I doubt new villagers but I can hope. how much I hate Nintendo's business plan and treatment of customers :/

a article about it:








						Animal Crossing: New Horizons Disappointing News Officially Confirmed by Nintendo
					

Nintendo has officially confirmed some disappointing news about Animal Crossing: New Horizons as [...]




					comicbook.com


----------



## Airysuit (Oct 30, 2021)

Monokuma73 said:


> ...
> Not expecting anything from other farming games, like having animals, pets – or exploring mines, as it will not serve any purposes and would change idea of the game itself.
> ...



I know this won't happen and lots of people might not want this to happen, but how fricking cute would it be to have a little, simple animal crossing style mine and pickaxe to find ores and iron and gold (so stones would only deposit stone and clay). With little fairytale-like ore twinky lights and stone structure walls. I don't like mining per se but if they do it right and truly a la animal crossing it could be really cute and magical!


----------



## Bugs (Oct 30, 2021)

A lot of people seem to be arguing about whether or not New Horizons is worth the money or if it's better than New Leaf

For me personally, I've got way more enjoyment out of New Horizons than any other animal crossing game. I think it's because for me I always felt restricted with new leaf (and older games) cause you couldn't really customise the town the way you wanted to without weird tricks and stuff. 

I've put over 500 hours into the game, so I definitely got my value for money. I'll be buying HHP because I think it'll add even more features that I know I will spend a lot of time on (cause I played HHD quite a lot) and if they did make more DLC, I would buy it if it added the same level of substantial features


----------



## Raz (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm at peace with it, really. I mean, even before the update and the dlc were announced, I already had 650+ hours of play. 

For reference, in Battlefield 3, which is one of the games I played the most in a console (I'm not counting my time in the arcades because KoF alone took some serious years of my life, and I can't also count my time playing Diablo 2 or Championship Manager on pc because it wouldn't even be a fair comparison), I had around 600 hours. Mind you, that's a purely multiplayer game (I'm not counting the 5 hours in campaign mode) that I played religiously for three years. 

NH is clearly one of the games I played the most in my life, and without a doubt, it makes my list of top 10 most played games in the last decade. I think it's reasonable to expect that I'll play it for at least some more 250/300 hours after the update and dlc drops. That means almost 1k hours of play in a single game, more than half of it during it's "early access" period. When I put all this in perspective, I can safely say I'm ok with it. I played a lot of NL, but I don't think I played it for 200 hours.


----------



## Moritz (Oct 30, 2021)

Bugs said:


> I've put over 500 hours into the game, so I definitely got my value for money.


This is the thing that gets me the most when I see people say its not worth the money.
At 500 hours, if the game cost you £60, then you have paid £0.12 an hour.

That is absolutely incredible value.

I can understand people taking issue with the purchase if they gave up on it after a few hours.

But for those who have anything over 200 hours in the game, they got great value for their cash.

So this being the last update doesn't bother me at all.
Sure I'd like it to go on forever. But nothing ever does.


----------



## windloft (Oct 30, 2021)

A part of me honestly doesn't want the updates to end, but I think a lot of us share the sentiment that it has to end eventually. I think people feel this way largely due to not only how well the game did, but also because the way they did updates made people feel like the game was lacking in content - barring the factor of the pandemic being a Thing that made people play the game a _lot _more than what they were 'supposed to'. 

If this is the last content update that we get? I'm totally fine with that. We're getting a *lot* of features: cooking, growing crops, new furniture, and returning features 'n characters - this isn't even keeping in mind the DLC! Granted that even the direct mentioned that there will be 'surprises' they couldn't show in a 20-minute viceo, so who knows what else we'll get. Granted, we'll get small updates consisting of bug fixes and _maybe _QoL changes 'n inclusions, but... I do think that people'll be playing ACNL for a good while ; it's the case with NL, and will remain as such even when new mainline games release. 

I'm keeping my expectations low : maybe they'll decide to add in some more content in trickles, or every once in awhile, but i'm otherwise happy with this update and what it may include. It's a nice 'last hurray'.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Nov 1, 2021)

Our Animal Crossing World published an article called, "*Nintendo Re-Confirms No More Major Free Or Paid DLC Coming To Animal Crossing: New Horizons*" which makes it pretty clear like the Japanese version. Glad we can finally put this to rest.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 1, 2021)

I think it means they’re going to focus any future updates on Happy Home Paradise.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 1, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> Our Animal Crossing World published an article called, "*Nintendo Re-Confirms No More Major Free Or Paid DLC Coming To Animal Crossing: New Horizons*" which makes it pretty clear like the Japanese version. Glad we can finally put this to rest.


My personal opinion is they worded it that way so that no one could call them out should they chose to make a few cross over items later to promote another game or something like that.

I'm 95% certain the updates are fully over now.
And im great with that.

No more waiting around to see what happens 

Those who loves the game get to keep playing it.
Those who don't get to move on knowing they won't get what they want so there is no reason to hold on to the game in hope of something 

Its best for most everyone


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Nov 1, 2021)

Moritz said:


> My personal opinion is they worded it that way so that no one could call them out should they chose to make a few cross over items later to promote another game or something like that.



I have heard other people say that too and it makes sense. Either way there could've been complaints *shrug*

As others have said, I'm pretty content with not getting anything new. Even though there are things I wish were added back to the game or that I think should've been different from the start we're still getting a huge chunk of new content.


----------



## Moritz (Nov 1, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> I have heard other people say that too and it makes sense. Either way there could've been complaints *shrug*
> 
> As others have said, I'm pretty content with not getting anything new. Even though there are things I wish were added back to the game or that I think should've been different from the start we're still getting a huge chunk of new content.


Yeah I really wish we had mini games back so we could play with friends.
But other than that I can't think of a single thing we are missing.

Sure people might say we are missing some npcs, and yes they're not in the game.

But the functions they served are.
So it's basically a few fun option menus we are missing.

With this update, minus multiplayer, wow did we get it all


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Nov 1, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Yeah I really wish we had mini games back so we could play with friends.
> But other than that I can't think of a single thing we are missing.


For me there's honestly quite a few things missing lol (a lot of them relating to game progression but other things as well) But, I can still enjoy the game overall


----------



## Moritz (Nov 1, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> For me there's honestly quite a few things missing lol (a lot of them relating to game progression but other things as well) But, I can still enjoy the game overall


I don't think progression is missing in this game at all.
In fact I would argue it has the most progression.

But I see both sides and I think they could come to a great mix.

Before the world moved around you as you did stuff.
Now you move the world.

Your progression is in what you decide to do with the diys the game has given you

Basically it's missing progression which is proactive or reactive


----------



## Vintage Viola (Nov 1, 2021)

I just took it as them saying it’s the last free update that’ll have tons of stuff in it. Like after 2.0 all free updates will be small, and anything big will be paid dlc (like HHP).


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 1, 2021)

A little, but the only thing I'm really bummed out about is that there isn't a third shop upgrade, wouldn't even have to be nookingtons. Just something final, and last. Even if it took forever to get, I'd love to have had it eventually. I also was really hoping for Resident Services customization, but the game will feel much better with all of the additions, cooking was something I talked about for a while and how cool it would be great to have in the game. It does concern me that they said it's the last update, but I feel so overwhelmed by all the furniture as it is and all of the filler content that is coming. I feel like I'm going to really enjoy everything that's coming that I won't mind. Hopefully we still get more event furniture or holiday/seasonal stuff. I didn't even know they added Boba in the game until earlier, or new items that would go well with my zen island's theme.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Nov 1, 2021)

Vintage Viola said:


> I just took it as them saying it’s the last free update that’ll have tons of stuff in it. Like after 2.0 all free updates will be small, and anything big will be paid dlc (like HHP).


The Japanese direct said that it will be the last big update.
Nintendo has confirmed at HHP is planned to be the only DLC.


----------



## dragonair (Nov 1, 2021)

Vintage Viola said:


> I just took it as them saying it’s the last free update that’ll have tons of stuff in it. Like after 2.0 all free updates will be small, and anything big will be paid dlc (like HHP).


They said that they'll continue releasing small patches like bug fixes but yeee, they're done with anything else big.


----------



## peachsaucekitty (Nov 1, 2021)

yep i'm definitely worried about that.. not only the _last major update _part but also the _last free _part...i still cant believe nintendo added the barebones features of previous games {gyroids, brewster} into this game, _a year after its release..._AND ITS STILL MISSING _OTHER _stuff that was standard in previous games too. they'll either never add the other stuff we've been hoping to see since its release, or just lock it behind being a paid feature. either way it makes me mad


----------



## Brumbo (Nov 1, 2021)

peachsaucekitty said:


> yep i'm definitely worried about that.. not only the _last major update _part but also the _last free _part...i still cant believe nintendo added the barebones features of previous games {gyroids, brewster} into this game, _a year after its release..._AND ITS STILL MISSING _OTHER _stuff that was standard in previous games too. they'll either never add the other stuff we've been hoping to see since its release, or just lock it behind being a paid feature. either way it makes me mad


Yeah like.... What's so special about this game? Cooking is cool but that's not really my thing but.... Anything else?


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Nov 1, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Before the world moved around you as you did stuff.
> Now you move the world.



Before you had to earn new buildings, new shop upgrades, bigger tree in the plaza, etc. which took me hundreds of hours to do. Now basically everything is quickly handed to you in an update. I'd argue DIYs are also handed to you so it doesn't feel like I'm working towards them. The achievements too are much easier in this game and I don't feel much need to work on them. Toy Day used to be my favorite holiday and I'd go back to it each year because I loved slowly building up hints throughout the month. Even the snowpeople got nerfed lol.


----------



## mattu (Nov 2, 2021)

I think it's really hard to say till we've got a real sense of everything 2.0 and HHP has to offer. How many furniture sets, items are there? how much is there to Brewster? How many different islands does Kapp`n take us too?

That said Nintendo stopping updates with 2.0 paid or otherwise is, I think, a missed opportunity. There is such a vibrant community around NH, it's the 2nd biggest Switch game and they could easily continue with paid DLC packs, new furniture sets, minigames, more villagers. Plus what about Gracie Grace, Booker and Cooper etc.

I'm so grateful we're getting so much, I'm genuinely thrilled, but because I love this game so much, I kinda wish we were getting PC style support for it, I'd pay for it too.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 2, 2021)

mattu said:


> I think it's really hard to say till we've got a real sense of everything 2.0 and HHP has to offer. How many furniture sets, items are there? how much is there to Brewster? How many different islands does Kapp`n take us too?
> 
> That said Nintendo stopping updates with 2.0 paid or otherwise is, I think, a missed opportunity. There is such a vibrant community around NH, it's the 2nd biggest Switch game and they could easily continue with paid DLC packs, new furniture sets, minigames, more villagers. Plus what about Gracie Grace, Booker and Cooper etc.
> 
> I'm so grateful we're getting so much, I'm genuinely thrilled, but because I love this game so much, I kinda wish we were getting PC style support for it, I'd pay for it too.


I would LOVE PC style support for animal crossing honestly. Unfortunately, I am not so sure Nintendo would ever do that even if their consoles become seriously unpopular for mysterious reasons in the future


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 2, 2021)

peachsaucekitty said:


> yep i'm definitely worried about that.. not only the _last major update _part but also the _last free _part...i still cant believe nintendo added the barebones features of previous games {gyroids, brewster} into this game, _a year after its release..._AND ITS STILL MISSING _OTHER _stuff that was standard in previous games too. they'll either never add the other stuff we've been hoping to see since its release, or just lock it behind being a paid feature. either way it makes me mad


Standard in all previous games or NL?


----------



## peachsaucekitty (Nov 2, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Standard in all previous games or NL?


standard in all the one's i've played {city folk, wild world, and new leaf too}. also forgot to mention all the missing NPC's that have been here since basically the beginning


----------



## Monokuma73 (Nov 2, 2021)

mattu said:


> I think it's really hard to say till we've got a real sense of everything 2.0 and HHP has to offer. How many furniture sets, items are there? how much is there to Brewster? How many different islands does Kapp`n take us too?



Just couple days more and we will see what we got. We may like this or not, but face the facts - this is the final one. No more, no less.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 2, 2021)

peachsaucekitty said:


> standard in all the one's i've played {city folk, wild world, and new leaf too}. also forgot to mention all the missing NPC's that have been here since basically the beginning


Could you mention which features you’re referring to? Also, and while NH is missing older NPC’s, it has also introduced many new ones. In fact, NH has more NPCs in the game than GCN, WW and CF.


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 2, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Could you mention which features you’re referring to?



Just some I can think of (I am sure there's a lot more)

The ability to receive mail twice a day is gone.​​The ability to order as much stuff as you desired from the catalogue until your mailbox is full is gone. Ironic, we get a bigger mailbox, but also get cut down to 5 items per day from the catalogue.​​Unbreakable golden axe.​​Regular axes having a durability like meter.​​Ability to write and send out multiple letters at the same time.​​Flea Market​​Ressetti yelling at you for not saving​​April Fool's day​​Other minor holidays. Saint Patrick's Day and the Solstice to name 2.​


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 2, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Just some I can think of (I am sure there's a lot more)
> 
> The ability to receive mail twice a day is gone.​​The ability to order as much stuff as you desired from the catalogue until your mailbox is full is gone. Ironic, we get a bigger mailbox, but also get cut down to 5 items per day from the catalogue.​​Unbreakable golden axe.​​Regular axes having a durability like meter.​​Ability to write and send out multiple letters at the same time.​​Flea Market​​Ressetti yelling at you for not saving​​April Fool's day​​Other minor holidays. Saint Patrick's Day and the Solstice to name 2.​


Ah, correct. Though I'd argue that some of those are not features from all previous titles, but actually exclusive to some.

Catalogue was also limited in GCN (I think it was also 5-6 items per day?).
April Fool's Day is missing in WW (as most major holidays).
Flea Market was exclusive to WW.
Saint Patrick's Day? Do you mean Shamrock Day which was exclusive to NL?

As for the other ones, I'd argue that while they were part of the previous titles, they changed in NH due to the newly introduced features. For instance, tools break in NH because crafting was introduced as a major feature or Resetti's yelling was cut because of automatic saving.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2021

And I don't mean to sound like a jerk, btw. I just mean that all AC games have cut some amount of content. If WW was released nowadays it would be heavily bashed for its lack of content compared to other games (even compared to GCN).


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 2, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Flea Market was exclusive to WW.



Not quite. I don't remember City Folk, but it was in New Leaf. A little known feature of Re-tail.

City Folk had an action house, which could be more or less the same


----------



## Bui (Nov 2, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Catalogue was also limited in GCN (I think it was also 5-6 items per day?).


While it is true that you could only order up to 5 items at a time in the GameCube version, by saving and quitting and then loading the game back up you could force the game to mail out the items and you'd get them right away. Doing so would empty out the catalog queue, allowing you to order 5 more items. In fact, because of this the GameCube version is actually the only game in the series where you could order as much as you wanted from the catalog in a single day without time traveling. I used to use this trick all the time when trading with others in the game. You could also force smaller orders (less than 5 items) to be sent by going to the post office and sending enough letters to finish filling up the back desk (catalog orders filled up a space here), which would cause all mail to be sent immediately. Each other game forces you to wait until mail is sent (6am and 5pm in WW-NL, and 6am only in NH). 

NH's problem here is that mail is only sent once a day, meaning the catalog queue only gets cleared once a day. Having mail sent twice a day like in older games would double the amount of orders one could place. Having a system closer to GameCube would definitely benefit a game that has as much of a focus on decoration as NH does, but I feel that would be asking too much and definitely would not expect that particular feature to make a return. But only 5 a day is just too small in my opinion.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 2, 2021)

i am still waiting for gracie. she seems to be missing from the 2.0 update (she could technically be a surprise but i doubt it) and i think it's sad if she'll never be in the game ):


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 2, 2021)

skweegee said:


> While it is true that you could only order up to 5 items at a time in the GameCube version, by saving and quitting and then loading the game back up you could force the game to mail out the items and you'd get them right away. Doing so would empty out the catalog queue, allowing you to order 5 more items. In fact, because of this the GameCube version is actually the only game in the series where you could order as much as you wanted from the catalog in a single day without time traveling. I used to use this trick all the time when trading with others in the game. You could also force smaller orders (less than 5 items) to be sent by going to the post office and sending enough letters to finish filling up the back desk (catalog orders filled up a space here), which would cause all mail to be sent immediately. Each other game forces you to wait until mail is sent (6am and 5pm in WW-NL, and 6am only in NH).
> 
> NH's problem here is that mail is only sent once a day, meaning the catalog queue only gets cleared once a day. Having mail sent twice a day like in older games would double the amount of orders one could place. Having a system closer to GameCube would definitely benefit a game that has as much of a focus on decoration as NH does, but I feel that would be asking too much and definitely would not expect that particular feature to make a return. But only 5 a day is just too small in my opinion.



Oh, I didn’t know that! I just assumed we couldn’t order anymore, hah.


----------



## katineko (Nov 2, 2021)

So what does "last free major update" include exactly? Could there still be a sprinkle of new items here and there, patches and/or new dialogue? Just not any game-alteriing updates?


----------



## Brumbo (Nov 3, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> Before you had to earn new buildings, new shop upgrades, bigger tree in the plaza, etc. which took me hundreds of hours to do. Now basically everything is quickly handed to you in an update. I'd argue DIYs are also handed to you so it doesn't feel like I'm working towards them. The achievements too are much easier in this game and I don't feel much need to work on them. Toy Day used to be my favorite holiday and I'd go back to it each year because I loved slowly building up hints throughout the month. Even the snowpeople got nerfed lol.


I just TT'd


----------

